
Trump hires very best, greatest net neut haters to head FCC transition - DemiGuru
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/21/trump_fcc_net_neutrality_haters/
======
condescendence
While I agree with net neutrality, the internet as we know it is far from this
model right now. Most people think of this issue as 'protecting' net
neutrality, instead its more of the argument of should we move to net
neutrality.

Content providers are more often than not stationing themselves at your ISP;
this means that likely have a node of distribution at your ISP's datacenter or
somewhere that openpeers with your ISP.

Who knows, maybe net neutrality isn't the answer we need to keep the internet
open/neutral. Regardless of law, large corporations will always have a leg up
on distributing their services because of their ability to easily ship out
servers to datacenters. ISP's are likely to accommodate certain services over
others because of user demand.

I think ISP competitiveness and more open peering contracts are the true
solution to what we want, the issue here is local bylaws preventing new ISP's
from entering the market (at least in the US). In my small city, we have a
single internet provider that's protected by a cable coalition...many of the
board members are past employees, family members, or have interest with that
ISP. So I think all in all, targeting these local laws is the first step to
net neutrality.

I'm not sure about all this yet, just my 2cents.

*fixed spelling

